# real or fake schwinn fender light lens



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is a picture of an old schwinn fender light lens i had stored away...its sold....and i noticed under the magnifier it says Mills under the piece ...just passing along the info for reference.


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2015)

Good to know.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 25, 2015)

Interesting!
I'll have to check mine out!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 25, 2015)

Wonder if this is only on the non script type...


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 26, 2015)

Not many fakes with that patina


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 26, 2015)

*Schwinn fender light lens*

'52 Black Phantom :
(MILLS)





On this '52, the word "Schwinn" is missing on the front.




'95 Schwinn Deluxe Phantom:




No "MILLS", just a circular indentation.




The '52 lens in comparison to the '95 lens is heavier & the over all
detailing is more pronounced. 
The '95 lens is lighter & has a tendency to break or scratch easily.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 2, 2015)

My '53 Phantom has the Schwinn script down the center of the lens and has the "Mills" stamp. It's an original paint bike.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 2, 2015)

I had the same on a 53 Phantom.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 2, 2015)

*Best way to tell is the tell tale "STIM" logo on the back edge.  That has been the definitive ID point for every original lens I've owned......it's very small, very hard to see and enclosed in an oval on the BACK edge.

The Mlils thing I've never seen before.....interesting........being on a non-scripted early one.......could be something you only find on the very early first run prewar non scripted lenses.

STIM (for stimsonite, the manufacturer) has been the most prevalent ID factor on origys for as long as I can remember.
NO repro lens has the "STIM" on the back edge. *


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 28, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> *Best way to tell is the tell tale "STIM" logo on the back edge.  That has been the definitive i.d. point for every original lens I've owned......it's very small, very hard to see and enclosed in an oval on the BACK edge.*
> 
> *The Mlils thing I've never seen before.....interesting........being on a non-scripted early one.......could be something you only find on the very early first run prewar non scripted lenses.*
> 
> ...



Are they all plastic? I thought mine was a repro, until I found the little STIM logo on the back.


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 31, 2017)

My 46 has a non-scripted "MILLS" lens.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 31, 2017)

After a closer look mine actually says (MILLS) instead of STIM. Are any of these glass, or were they all plastic?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 1, 2017)

later ones were STIM ( Stimsonite).....and the early ones were Mills


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Sep 1, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> later ones were STIM ( Stimsonite).....and the early ones were Mills



Thank you! Do you know when they started saying Stim?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 2, 2017)

IT IS  MY UNDERSTANDING THE EARLY FENDER LIGHT LENS
WERE MADE FROM PLEXIGLAS! THAT IS A MATERIAL USED IN
WWII AIRCRAFT GLAZING.
PLASTIC,  ACRYLIC, LEXAN LATER?


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 2, 2017)

My Mills 46 is plastic


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Sep 2, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> IT IS  MY UNDERSTANDING THE EARLY FENDER LIGHT LENS
> WERE MADE FROM PLEXIGLAS! THAT IS A MATERIAL USED IN
> WWII AIRCRAFT GLAZING.
> PLASTIC,  ACRYLIC, LEXAN LATER?



Great info! Thank you Wes!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 3, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Great info! Thank you Wes!




That's probably not true....


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Sep 3, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> That's probably not true....



Which part is probably not true?


----------

